# Scooby shoot out 2009



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

It's that time of the year when all the Scooby's meet up and go head to head on the 1/4 mile.

Sunday 20th September - Elvington Airfield, York, UK

The Scooby Shoot out is open to all Subaru owners

Competition entry fee is £50 payable on the day.
Spectator admission is £10 (No charge for Children)

We will have awards for the winners of each class

For further info, please contact

Dave Naxton 
[email protected]

The Scooby Shoot out runs alongside the final round of the Scooby Sprint Championship

For details of the Scooby Sprint Championship

Visit

http://www.scoobysprint.com/scooby-sprint/events/?do=showevent&eventid=5

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------

